# I've found the best Sherwin Williams trim paint ever



## Dorman Painting

All right guys, I've always liked the Pro Classic semi gloss oil base, but now there's actually a product called Pro Classic XP. I thought it was just another example of fancy SW marketing strategies. I was wrong, this stuff is the best SW trim paint I've found in ten years. 

We're doing an upscale repaint and they requested a good oil. I just now realized this stuff even existed and my sales rep told me it's very thick paint and is made to cover damn near anything in one coat. We're using the semi gloss version and honestly, it's really a gloss and maintains that wet look beautifully. It's the best semi gloss trim paint I've ever used, now if I could just find a water product that performed and looked this good...


----------



## RCPainting

I think it is only available in the west, SW Sologloss is a great product.


----------



## alanbj

looks great. I have been using it up here in ct. for over a year. its the only paint I'll put on trim now. only down side is the price.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

How does it compare to BM satin impervo?


----------



## PAINTWERKS

I think by far the best trim paint is Muralos Ultra SG. I would love to try that sologloss, but its not in my market.

Dan


----------



## Dorman Painting

I've been in this business for over ten years now, in that time period, this is the best stuff I've personally used. I've never used a semi gloss that holds the wet look AND covers the way this stuff does, just a phenomonal product. The sologloss looks like the stuff I'm using, probably the same stuff just in different packages.


----------



## AustinDB

I used the oil based ProClassic XP on a set of doors in a cool environment-took 3-4 days to fully dry. I'm trying out the ProClassic acrylic latex based on talking w/ the SW store manager in hopes of finding a water based decent trim paint.


----------



## alanbj

it only comes in semi and gloss. xp is the new formula so it hardly smells.
its like low voc oil if that makes sense. here in ct. we have strict voc laws.
also it does no skin over in the gallon the way satin impervo does.


----------



## PAINTWERKS

*Dry time*

Does the Xp take 6-8 hrs to dry. Or is it a quick dry.

Dan


----------



## jjthepainter

sounds like a great product ill have to give it a shot..


----------



## boston 08

I will defiinetly be trying that out as I have some interior coming up. I have been using Hollandlac Satin by Schreuder when ever possible, but it is pricy. Incredible paint though


----------



## trptman

RCPainting said:


> I think it is only available in the west, SW Sologloss is a great product.


what are the wall and trim colors in that picture?
looks awfully close to what I painted my own house...just curious


----------



## RCPainting

trptman said:


> what are the wall and trim colors in that picture?
> looks awfully close to what I painted my own house...just curious


Pretty sure it is Kilim Biege, the white trim and camera flash make it lighter. I would have to look in the file for sure.
I know this is Kilim Beige with the sologloss white. Not as "flashy"


----------



## cl0ckwork

Dorman Painting said:


> All right guys, I've always liked the Pro Classic semi gloss oil base, but now there's actually a product called Pro Classic XP. I thought it was just another example of fancy SW marketing strategies. I was wrong, this stuff is the best SW trim paint I've found in ten years.
> 
> We're doing an upscale repaint and they requested a good oil. I just now realized this stuff even existed and my sales rep told me it's very thick paint and is made to cover damn near anything in one coat. We're using the semi gloss version and honestly, it's really a gloss and maintains that wet look beautifully. It's the best semi gloss trim paint I've ever used, now if I could just find a water product that performed and looked this good...


By far, the best trim paint that I have used (for spraying mill-packs) is Columbia's Acry-Shield which is a latex based paint. It beats all others and is about half the cost of Pro Classic. I apply three coats of primer, sanding, filling, etc. between applications and then three coats of finish -- your finish will look like plastic when you are done -- smooth. In our area (WA) most high-end homes do their trim in an eggshell finish and do not go for that wet look. It smokes Pro Classic and is worth a try.


----------



## seattlesandmans

cl0ckwork said:


> By far, the best trim paint that I have used (for spraying mill-packs) is Columbia's Acry-Shield which is a latex based paint. It beats all others and is about half the cost of Pro Classic. I apply three coats of primer, sanding, filling, etc. between applications and then three coats of finish -- your finish will look like plastic when you are done -- smooth. In our area (WA) most high-end homes do their trim in an eggshell finish and do not go for that wet look. It smokes Pro Classic and is worth a try.


What kind of sprayer/tip? How does it sand and touchup?


----------



## cl0ckwork

seattlesandmans said:


> What kind of sprayer/tip? How does it sand and touchup?


I use a titan 640ix to spray, setting the pressure somewhat low and I use a 4.15 to spray the primer, and either a 3.08 or 2.08 to spray the finish. I am also finding that these crappy little $350.00 Spraytechs work great on millpacks -- they have just the right amount of gpm and pressure to get a great finish. Painters laugh at them, but they work great for trim work and doors. The Columbia zip-seal is the smoothest sanding primer I have ever used (super easy to sand as well -- blows SW easy sand away) and the finish sand nice as well. I use flotrol in the paint as well. 

Another nice combo (but more expensive) is Bennjamin Moore's oil based Impervo. Mix in 12 ounces of Penetrol and 6 ounces of thinner per gallon (I know, that's a lot) and you will get an awesome finish. But I like the Columbia Acry-Sheild the best.

I hear a lot of painters go on and on about SW Pro-classic, but once you use Columbia you will never go back to Pro-Classic again. The SW guys keep trying to get me to buy their trim paint because they know I use the Columbia but I have used it and it is nowhere as good as Columbia. If you look at the millpacks around my area, you can tell a SW job from a Columbia job.


----------



## [email protected]

It is there new replacement paint for us that is going through hell of new VOC laws


----------

